# Growing pains (starting a business, Stories untold)



## Soultear (Sep 4, 2011)

Has anyone ever started with a new contractor and the contractor is figuring out prices cause he is trying to figure out the market? Basically this guy I know doesn't know drywall prices and I am trying to help him out. Sad but true, most jump in with 2 feet and don't have a clue.

Anyway I would like a few stories from forum members that wants to share how they got started, made the leap of faith and decided this is what she/ he wanted in life. Heck even a story on how you started your business with a builder opportunity or a small job that lead to bigger projects etc etc.

I would like to read a few of your guys stories that started a career in the business of drywall.

*No Business names and no prices* and if so keep it within the storyline.

From: Work-a-holic. Doing the leap from sub-contractor to full time contractor.


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

I just had to quit our biggest contractor on Monday because he doesn't understand prices as well. His labor allowance on a 6-plex was horribly low, so we walked.

I'm in transition of becoming full time contractor because I've always done about 50% of my own work and the other half sub. 

In the last few months I have reconsidered my business a lot and realized that I'm not going to waste my life work 7am-midnight just so I can make everyone happy and never make any money. As of a couple weeks ago, I'm raising my prices, no more low prices and competing for jobs unless I have to. I have started networking a lot more than usual and have passed out over 50 cards this month alone. I know a lot of people around town but I don't think they notice when someone could use a drywaller, so I'm trying to zone in on that. 

Times may be tough, but the only way to boost your local economy is to try and raise prices together. If our Government is going to keep printing money from nothing and therefore hyper inflating our money even more, then we need to hyper inflate our local economy to keep up with it.


As far as how I got started,
7 years ago I started working for a subcontractor during our big construction boom here in Montana. He taught me everything I needed to know except how to run the tube. I eventually got pretty good at running the tools and hand work and was making $21/hour at 19 years old. After getting my sub contracting license and insurance together I continued to work for him until I got sick of his business practices (Going to work at 10am every day, leaving at 2pm, one hour lunches, one 15min break to go to the gas station every day, b!tching about everything.) So I decided to go out on my own, completely. My first year I doubled my income from my biggest year working with him. This year I have already outdone last years number by a lot again!

Go out on your own, sub contract, contract, network and work with friends, do whatever it takes to keep you busy and above all, be happy in what you do!


----------



## Soultear (Sep 4, 2011)

Great read and good attitude Checkers. When you work for yourself just stay honest with your time on the job (Unlike your Sub-Contractor friend there). Things always falls into place.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

''Things always falls into place.''




:yes::yes::yes::thumbsup:


----------

